# Oopsy



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I had a little accident in my apartment the other week with the RO... apparently the water got into the apartment below... now they're going to be charging me for damages... oh boy this is gonna cost me more than the tank setups


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

YIKES!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

yeah kinda depressed about it. may have to give up the tanks or move. still have to hear what the estimate is. it might be due to a leaky faucet too. I didn't pay attention to it but it's still my fault for ignoring it.


----------



## Chaoticblissx (Jan 5, 2013)

Do you have insurance? Most apartments require that you have a tenant policy. If so call them. You would only have to pay your deductible.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

yeah I have insurance. does that cover water damage? I didn't think it does. god I never read that thing.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Most likely not. I needed to add a clause on it.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

That suxc.

I don't miss apartment living. I've filled the light shades of the apartment below with water and had it done to me as well. Luckily I lived in Ft. McMurray at the time and they were thrilled if the walls and carpets were in place when you left the building so they never pursued damages.


----------



## Chaoticblissx (Jan 5, 2013)

Most tenants policies cover water damages. Also covers you for liability which is what would be required in this situation. No offence to anyone but Insurance covers stupidity.... sudden and accidental incidents. Leave the cloth in the sink (or it falls into the sink) with the water running to thaw out meat for dinner, go outside and sit in the sun all afternoon and cause $350,000 worth of damages..... yep, you're usually covered for that!


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

Bayinaung said:


> I had a little accident in my apartment the other week with the RO... apparently the water got into the apartment below... now they're going to be charging me for damages... oh boy this is gonna cost me more than the tank setups


I had big flood with RO water, the input line slipped off. The super knocked at 7AM, saying units down below had water and want to find out the source. Oh well, living, dinner rooms were soaking wet. Water went though four floors below.

He helped me talking to them and I got some flowers and gifts to say sorry, so I didnt pay for their damage, but I had to pay my own damage on the carpet and tank was gone.

The superintendent is very useful in communicating with other unit owners.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

Chaoticblissx said:


> Most tenants policies cover water damages. Also covers you for liability which is what would be required in this situation. No offence to anyone but Insurance covers stupidity.... sudden and accidental incidents. Leave the cloth in the sink (or it falls into the sink) with the water running to thaw out meat for dinner, go outside and sit in the sun all afternoon and cause $350,000 worth of damages..... yep, you're usually covered for that!


Yeah that is true.Generally water damage caused by sources inside the insured dwelling are covered but damages caused by water sourced from outside the dwelling are not.

I think some policies require a separate rider on the policy after a certain tank size.


----------



## Chaoticblissx (Jan 5, 2013)

True. Water from outside seeping into dwelling is usually excluded. However there are some exceptions such as roofs with water entry.

The main concern here though is that if he has a tenants policy he has his contents insured and liability coverage. The water came from his RO unit. These units are not just for our fish but also common just for drinking water. The fact that he has tanks is mute. 

Now, in regards to separate coverage depending on the size of the tanks we keep you would have to speak to your broker or directly with insurance company. I personally don't have separate coverage and have 7 tanks from 8g up to 150g. I also haven't run into or seen options for this under most policies in over 10 years working with insurance companies. It may or may not exist. Usually insurance companies write endorsements for extra common items like expensive jewelry and separate endorsements for sewer back up coverage. These are common things that occur on a regular basis in their data collection. Fish tank mishaps are not a daily occur acne and probably doesn't even really show up in their statistics.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Hope this all works out. But sounds like you might need to find a new place like a basement apartment...more forgiving. I lost count how many times I flooded my basement with RODI.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Rappyfly said:


> I had big flood with RO water, the input line slipped off. The super knocked at 7AM, saying units down below had water and want to find out the source. Oh well, living, dinner rooms were soaking wet. Water went though four floors below.
> 
> He helped me talking to them and I got some flowers and gifts to say sorry, so I didnt pay for their damage, but I had to pay my own damage on the carpet and tank was gone.
> 
> The superintendent is very useful in communicating with other unit owners.


Damn that's a hell of a flood! I'm glad your super was understanding. I didn't have a flood like that. I did have overflow one time and it pooled on one large area in the apartment but two towels did the trick. but my super is insisting that my RO was leaking under the sink while my RO overflowed in the living room. kinda like a circumstantial stuff, because I have fish tanks and RO.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

rickcasa said:


> Hope this all works out. But sounds like you might need to find a new place like a basement apartment...more forgiving. I lost count how many times I flooded my basement with RODI.


hehe yeah basement apts are sounding really good now lol


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*flood*

I am not even gonna friggen comment ..............I have had my share and several hours of clean up grrrrrrrrrrrrrr sucks to be us .
cheers and good luck with super and neighbours


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I have insurance for just that. I called and made damned sure I did.



They make water sensor alarms. They are worth every penny if you live in an apartment. You can get one from brs that will shut off the supply of the to unit. It has saved my butt once. 





Sent from my C625a using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

tom g said:


> I am not even gonna friggen comment ..............I have had my share and several hours of clean up grrrrrrrrrrrrrr sucks to be us .
> cheers and good luck with super and neighbours


thanks! I'm crossing my fingers it works out. they came yesterday with contractor to estimate costs for repair.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

J_T said:


> I have insurance for just that. I called and made damned sure I did.
> 
> They make water sensor alarms. They are worth every penny if you live in an apartment. You can get one from brs that will shut off the supply of the to unit. It has saved my butt once.
> 
> Sent from my C625a using Tapatalk


Two GREAT ideas! water sensor alarms! I didn't know they have those.

gotta call insurance for that too to clarify. I swear man, first time for me. I've been keeping fish tanks since I was a kid, and never had flooding problems.

This is worth sharing with people for the ideas on remedies. Things I never heard of or thought of.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

I feel your pain  I left my RO running overnight and flooded out at least 50gal. I was topping up and as a sad consequence my tank's SG went from 1.024 to 1.014. Killed off half the tank of corals and now my nitrates are now off the chart from the die off. 

Wonder if there's any insurance for that


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

I just have a $20 float valve on mine. Works great. I still turn on and off the water supply as needed but it does the job if I am late getting to it for some reason.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I just leave mine in the laundry room sink. just drains right down and no chance of a flood. 

i've never flooded any of my tanks *knocks on wood* but the reno of the basement was going on, the old washing machine sprung a leak. lucky for me there was nothing up yet, but a shopvac took care of that mess quick. just vaccumed it up and poured it down the drain.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

+1 leaving it in the sink but last week the line slipped out the bucket and put the water on the floor lol not my most clever moments


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

kamal said:


> +1 leaving it in the sink but last week the line slipped out the bucket and put the water on the floor lol not my most clever moments


lol line slipped out. I got a float valve. I was fiddling with it today, a small unseen part fell out and now it won't work. gonna have to improvise LOL.

I am understanding the appeal of this hobby to men. LOTS of tweaking to do!


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

I was looking for some leak sensor info on Youtube and came across this guy that shows how to make a simple alarm with a cheap smoke alarm.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

home depot sells a water alarm for $20. Not worth the DIY IMO.


Sent from my C625a using Tapatalk


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

J_T said:


> home depot sells a water alarm for $20. Not worth the DIY IMO.
> 
> Sent from my C625a using Tapatalk


I just bought one for $11 on Ebay.
Worth a try.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Car2n said:


> I just bought one for $11 on Ebay.
> Worth a try.


sweet! good idea. found it on ebay, shipping included!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-Wireless-Water-Alarm-Alert-Detector-System-Water-Leak-Sensor-T1K-/360699394049?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53fb5bf801


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I put a napkin under mine. If there is water, I don't want to wait for it to wet both contacts. The napkin absorbs the water into itself, thus wetting both contacts faster


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

J_T said:


> I put a napkin under mine. If there is water, I don't want to wait for it to wet both contacts. The napkin absorbs the water into itself, thus wetting both contacts faster
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


thats a good idea.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Great ideas. Good for laundry room, etc. too. Gonna have to keep this in mind.


----------

